# CDT vaccination



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

Can this be given cold or should I let it get to room temp before drawing it up?

What about other refrigerated meds? I have some penicillin I need to give to my buck.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

Also pregnant does should get this 4-6 weeks before they kid. I am guessing here but thinking about giving this anyday now. What if they kid in 2 weeks from giving it?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Can this be given cold or should I let it get to room temp before drawing it up?
> 
> What about other refrigerated meds? I have some penicillin I need to give to my buck.


Draw them both into the syringe straight from the fridge.  Then just wrap your hand around the syringe barrel for a couple of minutes (while you're walking to the barn) and that'll bring it to temp for injecting.  My vet has told me that CD/T can be injected at either temp but penicillin needs to be brought to room temp before injecting.  I find it easier and more comfortable for the goats to just bring all to temp the way I described.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Also pregnant does should get this 4-6 weeks before they kid. I am guessing here but thinking about giving this anyday now. What if they kid in 2 weeks from giving it?


Ideally 30 days (4wks) prior to kidding.  And then I give the kids their first at 3-4 wks of age.

If they kid in 2wks, then personally I'd still give the kids their first at 3-4 wks of age...others may make an adjustment, I do not.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2011)

It takes 14 days for effective levels of antibodies from a toxiod (vaccines) to be circulating and available in the colostrum...so if you have at least 14 days before kidding, you're good.  If you vaccinate, and they kid before that 14 days, you should assume the kids don't have sufficient immunity.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jul 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave my kids their shots late at 7 weeks old, is that ok? (Their mom's did get their CD&T a month before kidding.)  Now, I have to give the kids a booster CD&T 21 days after their first shots, right?


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe that is correct. That is not late to do the first one though that was perfect I believe. The one you gave the mom 4-6 weeks before birth helps the baby to get by till you give the first one at  6-8 weeks, I think. The time to give a kid the first dose if mom had one 4-6 weeks may vary. I think I read something that said 4-12 weeks? I know some people do them at different times. 

I am new and learning too. I have no kids yet but from what I have read I do think what I said is correct. 

If the mom did not have one 4-6 weeks before birthing then you give the mom and baby one when born. I think you worm the mom at the same time either way too.


----------

